# "The 2006 Geneva Bible - The Trojan Horse" by Samuel Gipp, ThD



## E Nomine

Has anyone has seen or read this book? Per AOMIN, Gipp is a notorious, incredible KJV Onlyist with a Doctorate he bought from a now-defunct diploma mill.

2006 Geneva Bible - The Trojan Horse
_
Description
The author states:

Recently a Bible has been promoted as the "1599 Geneva Bible" when, in fact, it is not. Unsuspecting Bible believers may be deceived into thinking it is safe to read and study from the "Grandfather" of the King James Bible. it isn't.

From the back cover:
Bible believers know the history of their Bible and know that the Geneva Bible was one of the early English translations. It was in the line along with the Wycliff, Tyndale, Camner, Great and Bishops' Bibles which led to the most popular Bible of all time, the King James Bible.

Recently, a Bible has been promoted as the "1599 Geneva Bible" when, in fact, it is not. Unsuspecting Bible believers may be deceived into thinking it is safe to read and study from the "Grandfather" of the King James Bible. It isn't.
_

I'm curious (but not enough to waste money on the book) what the author's argument is that the Tolle Lege _1599 Geneva Bible_ is not a faithful or legitimate reproduction of the original. I know there were many versions printed of the Geneva Bible, so I guess Gipp found a copy titled "1599 Geneva Bible" with variations from the Tolle Lege publicaton.


----------



## Davidius

That's funny because I've heard James White's opponents make the same kinds of accusations about his academic credentials.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

While I am a KJV and recieved text man, I would take anything from Sam Gipp with a grain of salt. He is a KJV only man after the Ruckman stripe.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

Gipp is an outspoken supporter of Peter Ruckman, Gail "God And" Riplinger, and Jack Hyles, who taught that reading other translations than the KJV will send you to hell.

Gipp isn't worth mentioning in the company of Theodore Letis and Edward Hills who - though I'm not a TR advocate yet - make far more convincing, reasonable, and well-thought out arguments.


----------



## etexas

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Gipp is an outspoken supporter of Peter Ruckman, Gail "God And" Riplinger, and Jack Hyles, who taught that reading other translations than the KJV will send you to hell.
> 
> Gipp isn't worth mentioning in the company of Theodore Letis and Edward Hills who - though I'm not a TR advocate yet - make far more convincing, reasonable, and well-thought out arguments.


There are good and wise men on the PB who defend the TR VERY well without going into Riplinger type stuff, if you want to read some of the reasons I prefer the read Edward Hills, Phi Beta Kappa Degrees from 3? Ivy's! He was a smart Cat. (For the PB, ask Matthew Winzer or Jerusalem Blade.) They have answered a LOT of question on this issue for me.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

Indeed! I can only imagine Rev. Winzer and Mr. Rafalsky have all the tougher time because of the (wrongful) association with Ruckmanism.

Incidentally, Gipp, Ruckman, and Riplinger are also notoriously anti-Calvinist, like when Riplinger called the Five Points a "satanic pentagram." Ruckman's anti-Calvinist lackey Larry Vance has made a name for himself showing the "Other Side" of Calvinism. The notes alone would probably give these folks a stroke, to say nothing of good Reformed men like the above and Edward Hills.


----------



## Grymir

Not to mention that the 1599 Geneva is great!

I like this line from the link - 

"Strange things happened when the Geneva Bible translators came to "Son of God" and "Son of man.""

Strange things indeed!


----------



## kvanlaan

> Incidentally, Gipp, Ruckman, and Riplinger are also notoriously anti-Calvinist, like when Riplinger called the Five Points a "satanic pentagram." Ruckman's anti-Calvinist lackey Larry Vance has made a name for himself showing the "Other Side" of Calvinism. The notes alone would probably give these folks a stroke, to say nothing of good Reformed men like the above and Edward Hills.



Are they involved with in-depth scholarship like this?:







I *LOVE* the cover! (Yes, I am indeed a sinister Calvinist! Mwahahaha!) 

And the subtitle too! "The Calvinist Caste System" - if that's the way we're going, I'm calling myself a Brahman!


----------



## forgivenmuch

kvanlaan said:


> Incidentally, Gipp, Ruckman, and Riplinger are also notoriously anti-Calvinist, like when Riplinger called the Five Points a "satanic pentagram." Ruckman's anti-Calvinist lackey Larry Vance has made a name for himself showing the "Other Side" of Calvinism. The notes alone would probably give these folks a stroke, to say nothing of good Reformed men like the above and Edward Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they involved with in-depth scholarship like this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *LOVE* the cover! (Yes, I am indeed a sinister Calvinist! Mwahahaha!)
> 
> And the subtitle too! "The Calvinist Caste System" - if that's the way we're going, I'm calling myself a Brahman!
Click to expand...


 Oh man, it has been a long time since I have seen this. No matter how many times though, I always have to laugh. What is going on in that picture anyway?


----------



## Marrow Man

forgivenmuch said:


> Oh man, it has been a long time since I have seen this. No matter how many times though, I always have to laugh. What is going on in that picture anyway?



That's the new five man boy band known as the "Five Points." It's made up of me, Etexas, Theognome, Skyler, and Zenas. We're not too big in the states, but right now Martin Marsh has us lined up for a European tour, starting in Denmark of course. 

If such a thing existed, it would truly be the dark side of Calvinism.


----------



## PresbyDane

Marrow Man said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it has been a long time since I have seen this. No matter how many times though, I always have to laugh. What is going on in that picture anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the new five man boy band known as the "Five Points." It's made up of me, Etexas, Theognome, Skyler, and Zenas. We're not too big in the states, but right now Martin Marsh has us lined up for a European tour, starting in Denmark of course.
> 
> If such a thing existed, it would truly be the dark side of Calvinism.
Click to expand...


Hey why did I not get to join the band


----------



## Marrow Man

Re4mdant said:


> Hey why did I not get to join the band



I've heard the pipes! Besides, you get to be the manager!


----------



## PresbyDane

Marrow Man said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey why did I not get to join the band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the pipes! Besides, you get to be the manager!
Click to expand...


Okay I want 30% plus free food and bored + whatever extra stuff there might be


----------



## Marrow Man

Re4mdant said:


> Okay I want 30% plus free food and bored + whatever extra stuff there might be



You got it, but you know that includes a free copy of Gail Riplinger's book, right?


----------



## PresbyDane

Who is that?


----------



## Marrow Man

Re4mdant said:


> Who is that?



See posts 4 and following.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

Larry Vance's book is a little more mundane - 






I like the "dark side" better. Does that mean we're closet Sith? Is there really a difference between a boy band and the Sith? Could I call myself Darth Machen?


----------



## Marrow Man

That's just a picture of the crowds on the European tour. What can I say? Martin knows how to bring them in.


----------



## PresbyDane

It is my charismatic skills, I have that kind of face


----------



## kvanlaan

> Okay I want 30% plus free food and _*bored*_ + whatever extra stuff there might be



Don't worry, there'll be plenty of that to go 'round...


----------



## Theognome

Marrow Man said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it has been a long time since I have seen this. No matter how many times though, I always have to laugh. What is going on in that picture anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the new five man boy band known as the "Five Points." It's made up of me, Etexas, Theognome, Skyler, and Zenas. We're not too big in the states, but right now Martin Marsh has us lined up for a European tour, starting in Denmark of course.
> 
> If such a thing existed, it would truly be the dark side of Calvinism.
Click to expand...


Yer, Sir, I'm looking forward to the tour. We've got some great covers, and I'm packin' my harp! Here's one of our greatest hits-

_Sung to the tune of_ *Soul Man* _by The Blues Brothers_

*Reformed Man*

Goin' tulip from a bearded dude,
God lovin an I ain't no prude,
And when you hear what the Bible say,
You'd best start to follow the Way

I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man

Got what I got the right way
Christ did it all and He done chose me to stay
So honey dont you fret
He already got it set

I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man
Play it Max!
I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man

Listen
I was born dead from Adam's seed
I lived in sin and it sent Christ to bleed 
I was saved from my unholy stock
Now I'm forever one of His flock

I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man

He'll grab your soul and then pull you in
Give you hope and cleanse you from all your sin
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man
Youre reformed man
I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man
I'm Reformed man



Theognome


----------



## he beholds

Marrow Man said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it has been a long time since I have seen this. No matter how many times though, I always have to laugh. What is going on in that picture anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the new five man boy band known as the "Five Points." It's made up of me, Etexas, Theognome, Skyler, and Zenas. We're not too big in the states, but right now Martin Marsh has us lined up for a European tour, starting in Denmark of course.
> 
> If such a thing existed, it would truly be the dark side of Calvinism.
Click to expand...


What do you mean, if? Anna and Toni have been linking pirated copies of your CDs on the women's forum for us to laugh at and download illegally. 




Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it has been a long time since I have seen this. No matter how many times though, I always have to laugh. What is going on in that picture anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the new five man boy band known as the "Five Points." It's made up of me, Etexas, Theognome, Skyler, and Zenas. We're not too big in the states, but right now Martin Marsh has us lined up for a European tour, starting in Denmark of course.
> 
> *If such a thing existed, it would truly be the dark side of Calvinism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer, Sir, I'm looking forward to the tour. We've got some great covers, and I'm packin' my harp! Here's one of our greatest hits-
> 
> _Sung to the tune of_ *Soul Man* _by The Blues Brothers_
> 
> *Reformed Man*
> 
> Goin' tulip from a bearded dude,
> God lovin an I ain't no prude,
> And when you hear what the Bible say,
> You'd best start to follow the Way
> 
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> 
> Got what I got the right way
> Christ did it all and He done chose me to stay
> So honey dont you fret
> He already got it set
> 
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> Play it Max!
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> 
> Listen
> I was born dead from Adam's seed
> I lived in sin and it sent Christ to bleed
> I was saved from my unholy stock
> Now I'm forever one of His flock
> 
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> 
> He'll grab your soul and then pull you in
> Give you hope and cleanse you from all your sin
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> Youre reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> I'm Reformed man
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Yeah. Definitely the best song on the first CD. 
But what I really liked was "Every TULIP Has its Points." (I think it's on the third CD--it's hard to tell, when I just illegally download them.)

We all lied totally depraved
In the dead of the night
Although we all looked never been better
We were miles apart from saved

Was it something I said or something I did
that showed I was enslaved to sin?
Though I tried not to hurt you
Though I tried
But I guess that's totally depraved

Chorus:
Every TULIP has its points
Just like every chapter has its verse
Just like every pew-boy sings his loud, loud Psalm
Every TULIP has its points

Yeah it does

I listen to our favorite Psalm
Prepping on the pitchpipe
Hear the Elder say a prayer of please come, and
invokes
So I think, must be elected.
Has he ever felt God's grace?
Cause I know that he's only saved right now
If God could have let him know somehow
I guess

Every TULIP has its points
Just like every chapter has its verse
Just like every pew-boy sings his loud, loud Psalm
Every TULIP has its points

Though it was for the elect's sake,
Christ allowed to feel so much pain
A true sacrifice that takes the death sin deals
Sovereignty, Sovereignty remains


Solo (Marrow Man)

I know God did save a man that night
Knowing me I'd have run away.
But instead of denying His love
I fell for that irresistible grace



But now I hear you also found eternal security
And sin never meant that much to you
To see the perseverance of the Saints
And to hear you pray makes me so light
I guess

Every TULIP has its points
Just like every chapter has its verse
Just like every pew-boy sings his loud, loud Psalm
Every TULIP has its points


----------



## Theognome

Well done, Jessi! I'm out of thanks, but you have a future in parodies. I'm glad to have you as one of our writers. Yes, that means you go on the tour, too!

Martin! Make sure we've got extra sushi!

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

Jessi, that was so funny I completely overlooked the fact that you linked the Five Points to a song by Poison.


----------



## Scottish Lass

he beholds said:


> What do you mean, if? Anna and Toni have been linking pirated copies of your CDs on the women's forum for us to laugh at and download illegally.


----------



## he beholds

Hahaha...thanks guys!!
I can only go on tour if my family can come, obviously. And you employ my husband, he'll take cowbell. My son can play the triangle.
Otherwise, I'll have to email songs over the internets--they have those now in Europe...did you know?


----------



## Marrow Man

BTW, Martin, please send a free copy of our latest CD to E Nomine with our apologies for completely hijacking his thread...

But in all honesty, isn't this more entertaining that listening to Samuel Gipp? 

Seriously, Gipp was on the John Ankerberg show way back when (so long ago that James White had hair!) and someone (Ankerberg I think) asked him if he believed that for a person in Russia to be able to read the word of God, that person would need to first learn English and then read the KJV. Gipp thought about it for a second or two, and then said, "Yes."


----------



## Theognome

Marrow Man said:


> BTW, Martin, please send a free copy of our latest CD to E Nomine with our apologies for completely hijacking his thread...



Yeah, he got Gipped in this thread.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds

but a band was introduced to the rest of the PB--WORTH it!


----------



## forgivenmuch

This thread got totally highjacked.


----------



## Skyler

Marrow Man said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it has been a long time since I have seen this. No matter how many times though, I always have to laugh. What is going on in that picture anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the new five man boy band known as the "Five Points." It's made up of me, Etexas, Theognome, Skyler, and Zenas. We're not too big in the states, but right now Martin Marsh has us lined up for a European tour, starting in Denmark of course.
> 
> If such a thing existed, it would truly be the dark side of Calvinism.
Click to expand...


And when we're on stage, we wear wigs and Puritan-era outfits. Only Marrow Man's is powdered though.


----------



## Zenas

Where's the Federal air marshal to get this thread back under control from the hijackers?


----------



## Marrow Man

Since I am the primary hijacker, and since it is the Lord's Day, let's try to steer this thread back on track. I tried to "re-rail" it back in #27. If we are going to comment on this thread today, let's make sure it has to do with Samuel Gipp and his views on the 2006 Geneva Bible. I'm guessing no one has anything more to offer. I, for one, would be interested in seeing exactly what this "Trojan Horse" is.


----------

